# Postmodern Jukebox



## Meanderer (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## oldman (Sep 4, 2015)

I am a Doo Wop and Bluegrass fan from forever. This group does a decent job, but I wish they would smile more and look like they are enjoying what they are doing. I realize it's not about the appearance, but in a way it is. I like they way they harmonize. They sound as though as they all "fit together," which is what Doo Wop is supposed to sound like. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 4, 2015)

I agree om, even the clown didn't pack a smile!  What I like is the fresh new approach they bring to old established styles of music.  Even though they are not exactly "mugging" for the camera, they seem to be having fun with it!  I think the dead pan look is intentional, for effect.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2015)

I never realized there were more than one Postmodern Jukebox videos.

First time I ever experienced the PMJ videos was when I saw this one:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 4, 2015)

Very smooth, Lara!  Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## oldman (Sep 5, 2015)

Jackie Wilson, a.k.a. "Mr. Excitement", has a very interesting bio. If any of you ever get a chance maybe you will want to read it. He was a live-wire on stage, thus the nickname, "Mr. Excitement." His last appearance was his last appearance. He was singing the song "Lonely Teardrops" and when he got to the line, "My heart is crying" he clutched his heart and fell to his knees. The audience at first thought his actions were part of the act and did not react, but after he did not get up, everyone knew Jackie was in trouble. He did recover, but was just never the same and died years later at the age of 49, I believe. 

I was lucky enough to see and meet Jackie at a concert that I went to and paid to go backstage post concert. I also met Mary Wells, Smokey Robinson and the Miracles and the Supremes, but not Diana Ross. I guess even at that time that she felt above everyone to do a handshake with the public. But, getting back to Jackie, I loved this man and his music as soon as I saw him perform on Bandstand. 

I know this thread is not about Jackie Wilson, but I have so many fond memories of him and a few other "oldies" singers that I can't help myself sometimes with sharing what I know about them. I really enjoy talking about Doo Wop. Just a really great era.

Rock On!


----------



## oldman (Sep 5, 2015)

BTW, I am really enjoying this thread, so keep posting, please. The song or video "All About Bass", sounds like maybe it is smooth jazz. It reminds me of that diaper commercial on TV with the babies. Very cute and in fact, I watch the babies more than I do the commercial itself. I can't even tell you what diapers they are selling.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2015)

*Post Modern Jukebox*

Thanks, om, for adding to the party!  Here's Jackie's bluesy version of Lonely Teardrops!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2015)

oooh, I have to check out postmodern video when I am not at work! 

Oh gosh, "Lonely Teardrops" was my father's favorite song for quite awhile, but the top 40 version.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2015)

*Post Modern Jukebox*

Shake It Off - Vintage Motown Taylor Swift Cover ft. Von Smith


----------



## Lara (Sep 5, 2015)

oldman said:


> BTW, I am really enjoying this thread, so keep posting, please.


Me too, oldman. And, meanderer, love the "Shake it Off" one. It's interesting how they put a vintage spin on modern songs…even rap. I don't even recognize the original rap version of this one, Gangsta's Paradise…...1920's Al Capone Style:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2015)

Stay With Me - Vintage 1940s "Old Hollywood" Style Sam Smith Cover ft. Cristina Gatti


----------



## oldman (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes, very '40's, that's for sure. Even her dress and hairstyle meet the era requirements. Beautiful voice, but for crying out loud, SMILE!!! Let the audience know that you are enjoying what your doing.


----------



## Lara (Sep 7, 2015)

oldman said:


> Yes, very '40's, that's for sure. Even her dress and hairstyle meet the era requirements. Beautiful voice, but for crying out loud, SMILE!!! Let the audience know that you are enjoying what your doing.


haha oldman…I think it has to do with the sultry look that was typical of that era


----------



## Lara (Sep 7, 2015)

"Seven Nation Army" "White Stripes" redo in the Vintage New Orleans Dirge style. 
Another amazing vintage transformation. Google "seven nation army white stripes youtube" to view the original.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2015)

Now these guys are having fun!  A Motown Tribute to Nickelback.


----------



## Lara (Sep 7, 2015)

^ Cool. That tambourine man steals the show!! haha

The singer is reading the lyrics. I was wondering what he was looking at ("mile"-marker 1:08). Enlarge your screen. He was adjusting it and then continued watching it. It doesn't matter but I always admired the fantastic memory these singers have for all those lyrics they sing. I'll bet most do despite the prompt.

*Keep your eye on this same tambourine guy *:rofl:, he reeeeally steals the show in this one (still laughing at 2:18+):


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2015)

That was Tim Kubart!  HAHA!  I'll have what he's having!  nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2015)

Birthday - Vintage Doo Wop / Soul Katy Perry Cover ft. The Tee - Tones.  Guess who shows up for the "Birthday"....only to "fizzle"?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2015)

She's a real doll!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 11, 2015)

Gawd!  The 40's music.  I can't tell ya how much I loved it, then and now.  My favorite band of the era was Glenn Miller.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2015)

I agree, Jim! Pre-Modern...a look back!


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 14, 2015)

Please forgive me for getting off topic but EVERY time I see this thread title I read it as *Postmortem Jukebox*.  

This is a cremation urn for sale online.






Promise I won't do it again.  Bye bye....


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 14, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Please forgive me for getting off topic but EVERY time I see this thread title I read it as *Postmortem Jukebox*.
> 
> This is a cremation urn for sale online.
> 
> ...


Nancy, I really liked the Doo-Wop Urn, that you found!  All it needs is some music!  How about "Remember Then"?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's a HOT number!
[h=1]Burn - Vintage '60s Girl Group Ellie Goulding Cover with Flame-O-Phone[/h]


----------



## Lara (Sep 15, 2015)

omg, the fire! Crazy! I was paying more attention to whether the soot on the instrument and ceiling could be cleaned up. lol


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2015)

I noticed, that they did have an open window behind him.  I liked the fire extinguisher on the piano! HAHA!


----------



## Lara (Sep 15, 2015)

woo ba boo ba boo ba boop boop ohh


----------



## Lara (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Sep 17, 2015)

*Stacy's Mom *_with Casey Abrams
_


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2015)

High-energy brilliance!  HAHA!nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2015)

Pompeii - 1969 / Mad Men -Style Bastille Cover ft. Tony DeSare


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2015)

[h=1]I Don't Mind - Vintage Las Vegas Style Usher Cover ft. Wilkie Ferguson[/h]


----------



## Lara (Sep 22, 2015)

Vintage 1950s Vintage Style - "Fancy" …Ashley Stroud


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 25, 2015)

Only One - Vintage 1960s Roy Orbison- Style Kanye West Cover ft. Emily West


----------



## Lara (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 29, 2015)

*HAHA!...Animated Version - Postmodern Jukebox Ft. Cristina Gatti - Drunk In Love*


----------



## Lara (Oct 1, 2015)

:lol1:


----------



## Lara (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2015)

That was great, Lara!


----------



## Lara (Oct 4, 2015)

Poison - Vintage "Old Jack Swing" - Shoshana


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey Ya! - Vintage '60s Soul Outkast Cover ft. Sara Niemietz


----------



## Lara (Oct 10, 2015)

Lay Down Sally - Morgan James


----------



## Lara (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2015)

"The folks over at Postmodern Jukebox have a knack for reimagining old standards in new ways, but their latest cover is especially delightful: a rendition of the DuckTales theme song, spiced up with some masterful vocals and a sensual, slowed-down backing band".
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat..._covers_the_cartoon_theme_song_for_their.html


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2015)

*Paper Planes - Vintage 1940's Style MIA Cover ft. Robyn Adele Anderson*


----------



## Lara (Oct 24, 2015)

This is an "Extra" Gum commercial BUT 
Haley Reinhart, Post Modern Jukebox singer, sings the background music.
"I Can't Help Falling In Love With You" (no other sounds in the commercial)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2015)

"Don't take yer gum, to town, Son....leave yer gum at home, Bill"!


----------



## Ina (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Oct 25, 2015)

They cameraman never did get that tambourine man I love. But he was still hard to miss


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 25, 2015)

Lara said:


> They cameraman never did get that tambourine man I love. But he was still hard to miss


Yeah, I noticed the tambourine, and he seemed to be running around, trying to get in the close ups! HA!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 30, 2015)

Careless Whisper - Vintage 1930's Jazz Wham! Cover ft. Dave Koz


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 22, 2019)

Postmodern Jukebox -Thrift Shop


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 22, 2019)

Old Town Road Sung By Blues Legend Miche Braden (LiL Nas X Billy Ray Cover)


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 22, 2019)

Here's a _HOT_ replay......
*Burn *- Vintage '60s Girl Group Ellie Goulding Cover feat. Robyn Adele Anderson


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2019)

Thriller - Michael Jackson (1930s Jazz Cover) ft. Wayne Brady


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 29, 2019)

Lara said:


> ^ Cool. That tambourine man steals the show!! haha
> 
> The singer is reading the lyrics. I was wondering what he was looking at ("mile"-marker 1:08). Enlarge your screen. He was adjusting it and then continued watching it. It doesn't matter but I always admired the fantastic memory these singers have for all those lyrics they sing. I'll bet most do despite the prompt.
> 
> *Keep your eye on this same tambourine guy *, he reeeeally steals the show in this one (still laughing at 2:18+):



Yeah, he is a HOOT!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 30, 2019)

PMJ ft. Von Smith & Tambourine Guy


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 30, 2019)

*Postmodern Jukebox One Take 2013 Mashup: Just Another Day at the Office




*


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 30, 2019)

Tim Kubart IS The Tamborine Guy! (LINK)


----------



## Lara (Oct 30, 2019)

hahahahahahahaha...post 66 made me laugh my socks off...but I can't get post 65 to play when i hit the play button. Boo hoo


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 30, 2019)

Lara said:


> hahahahahahahaha...post 66 made me laugh my socks off...but I can't get post 65 to play when i hit the play button. Boo hoo


That was a FB link, I reposted it on youtube,  Try again, Lara.


----------



## Lara (Oct 30, 2019)

Thank you, I got it! Post 65!
I can't stop laughing out loud .
I don't know why he makes me laugh so hard
I just love that Tamborine Guy!
The singer front and center hasn't got a chance, ha
What a great morning pick-me-up...don't need any coffee now

Actually, I've already had my morning coffee...no wonder I'm so jazzed!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 30, 2019)

Jealous - Diana Ross / Supremes - Style Nick Jonas Cover ft. Morgan James


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2019)

At first glance, I thought these were the Gorilla Sisters....but alas.....

The Boy Is Mine - Brandy & Monica (Vintage '40s Cover) ft. Emily & Juliette, the Goglia Sisters.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2019)

ME! - Taylor Swift (Mid '80s/Yacht Rock Style Cover) ft. Sara Niemietz & Ryan Quinn


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2019)

Perfect Duet!

Postmodern Jukebox Makes Ed Sheeran Retro


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2019)

"All I Want For Christmas" (Mariah Carey) Jazz Cover by Robyn Adele Anderson feat. Von Smith


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 3, 2019)

Great Thread, Meanderer. Im a big fan of Doo Wop and that era. Thanks for the enjoyment of the vids and posts


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 8, 2019)

I could watch that Tambourine Guy all day long!  What a hoot!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2019)

Juice - Lizzo (Vintage 1920's Gatsby Style Cover) ft. Mario Jose


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 1, 2020)

Dancing With Myself - Billy Idol (Postmodern Jukebox Cover) ft. Chloe Feoranzo


----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2020)

Hanson Cover, Doo Wop Version-1950s Style Postmodern Jukebox


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 8, 2020)

*I'll Be Home For Christmas - Bing Crosby / Michael Bublé , Sara Niemietz*​


----------

